# gross surgery pics



## ken Sass (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## DF (Dec 9, 2016)

Yup, That was gross Kenny!  Heal up buddy!


----------



## stonetag (Dec 9, 2016)

Fuk, they killed Kenny! Heal up brother!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 9, 2016)

I love your "My little Pony" tat on your arm


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 9, 2016)

i got it for you sweety


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 10, 2016)

Damn wtf Ken ..the last few years you have been getting chopped up man


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 10, 2016)

Damn its ****ed up what they do while you're under. 

Heal up bud.


----------



## bsw5 (Dec 10, 2016)

Dang bro! Ouch... I hope you Heal up quickly! You will be back at it in no time.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 10, 2016)

That is an awesome pic ken thanks for sharing get well soon dude High 5


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 10, 2016)

A pic of his colon would have been better....




Zeigler said:


> That is an awesome pic ken thanks for sharing get well soon dude High 5


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm hungry for steak now. Thanks Kenny.


----------



## bugman (Dec 10, 2016)

What was the injury and recovery time?


----------



## snake (Dec 10, 2016)

Damn Ken, heal up quick brother!

You know every time I see these types of pictures I can't help to think that Surgeons are not much different then a butcher. Looks the same as when I cut up a deer. Only difference is you lived but then, I think you'd be to tough to eat anyway.


----------



## Jada (Dec 11, 2016)

Wtf... dude wtf happend to u, I'm out the loop


----------



## Joliver (Dec 11, 2016)

Good luck Kenny! Get better buddy.


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 11, 2016)

Jada said:


> Wtf... dude wtf happend to u, I'm out the loop


torn elbow, this is the 1st repair. lft is in 8 weeks or so


----------



## Runningwild (Dec 11, 2016)

Sorry ken.... hope you have good recovery, looks painful


----------



## Jada (Dec 11, 2016)

ken Sass said:


> torn elbow, this is the 1st repair. lft is in 8 weeks or so



Damn papa ken, hope u recover  asap.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 11, 2016)

Good luck with the recovery Mr Ass


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 11, 2016)

ken Sass said:


> torn elbow, this is the 1st repair. lft is in 8 weeks or so



What does lft mean ?


----------



## creekrat (Dec 11, 2016)

Dammit man


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 11, 2016)

lft means left


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 12, 2016)

ken Sass said:


> lft means left



What does a/s/l mean?


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Dec 12, 2016)

Wow dang good luck with recovery


----------

